# اظهار معمارى



## midomail2006 (25 أكتوبر 2006)

ارجو المساعدة 
كل من لديه معلومة عن فنيات الاظهار المعمارى من مكملات معمارية وغيرها


----------



## midomail2006 (25 أكتوبر 2006)

انا اقصد كل من لديه معلومة او كتاب اظهار معمارى يتضمن كيفية اظهار الظل والاشجار واطوالها وكل ما يختص به الاظهار المعمارى


----------



## midomail2006 (26 أكتوبر 2006)

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

مشاركة تعدت حدود الأدب .. الرجاء عدم التكرار
المشرف العام


----------



## مهندسة بحرينية (26 أكتوبر 2006)

يا اخي لو احد يقدر يساعدك ما كان تأخر


----------



## بلسم الروح (30 أكتوبر 2006)

انا كمان يا جماعه محتاجه حد يقولى اى حاجه عن فنيات الاظهار ولو سمحت يا ميدو لو لقيت اى حاجه ابقى ابعتهالى


----------



## shfoxshfox (30 أكتوبر 2006)

لا طبعا الناس لازم تساعد بعض


----------



## معماري ناقد (30 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم

هذه اللغة فيها من الاسائة لكل اعضاء المنتدى , ما هذا الكلام انا اطلب من الادارة حذف مثل هذه المشاركات وانذار اصحابها .

اشكر لك حرصك 
تم تحذير العضو المخالف
الإدارة


----------



## archimed1000 (30 أكتوبر 2006)

*ادخل موقعي هذا رح تستفيد جدا ماكس معماري*











وده الموقع رح تستفيد كثير :  http://hifa.ws43.com/


----------



## هيماكوتو (31 أكتوبر 2006)

*بلاش تكون حمقي كده*

انتي المهم محتاج مشاريع مثلا تم الاظهار فيها ولا ايه وضح ولا انتي عاوزها علي الكمبيوتر بس هو انا عندي صور لتوضيح شكل الشجر والزجاج والظل عليهم هحاول اجبهالك اوكي


----------



## هيماكوتو (31 أكتوبر 2006)

*هاااااااااااااااا*

تمام كده ولا ا يه


----------



## mnoshaaaaaaaa (1 نوفمبر 2006)

ميدوميل و بلسم الروح 
بصراحة طلبك مش واضح اوي ...بس ممكن اقول ان فية كتاب فية خاص بالاظهار المعماري ممكن تسال علية في مكتبة جامعة القاهرة ..او ممكن اماكن اخرى تقوم ببيعة فية كل اشكال الشجر والسيارات والاشخاص و كيفية رسمها بطريقة معمارية .
اما الظل فعلى حسب اظهار الظل او رسمة و طولة من المفترض انك تدرس او درست مادة الظل و المنظور وهية كفيلة بتفهيمك موضوع الظل و طولة ،اما لو بتسال عن طريقة اظهارة فدة بيعتمد على مشروعك اية المواد المستخدمة فية رصاص او اقلام تسمى اقلام yoken >
لو كان هذا ما تسال عنة ...اما لو تعني طرق الاظهار للمشاريع والتكنتيك المختلفة ,,,وضح سؤالك
وان شاء اللة ارد علية.


----------



## روميروالمصرى (1 نوفمبر 2006)

شوف المشاريع الخالصة وحاول اتعلم من اظهارها


----------



## الخطابي (2 نوفمبر 2006)

*منظور فيلا - وايد حلوة*

أعطوني رايكم:63:


----------



## zoubir (31 ديسمبر 2006)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## مهندسه معماريه (31 ديسمبر 2006)

*السلام عليكم*

دا كتاب خاص بالاظهار المعمارى وهو من جزءين ويااااااااااااااارب يفيد....
http://www.zshare.net/download/15751592160715751585-160515931605157515851609-pdf-9nh.html
ودا الجزء التانى...............
http://www.zshare.net/download/15751592160715751585-160515931605157515851609-2-pdf.html
أرجو أن يكون تحميله سريعا وأن تكون فيه الفائده.............
مع امنياتى بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## اللص الطائر (2 يناير 2007)

هو الاظهار المعماري محتاج لمسة فنية وحسية في نفس الوقت بس فيه كتاب مخصص للأظهار المعماري
وممكن تشتريه من اي مكتبة وخصوصا المكتبات الي بجوار كليات الهندسة


----------



## engawy (2 يناير 2007)

شكرا يا معمارية على الافادة


----------

